
Rocking out with JamLegend - luccastera
http://vator.tv/news/show/2009-10-30-rocking-out-with-jamlegend
======
benreesman
I've met these guys and they are very smart. It's a very cool app and I expect
it will only get cooler. Worth checking out if you haven't seen it yet.

